# PodStick releasing and winner Announcement!



## Vaporesso (20/9/19)

Hi SA fans,

Thanks so much for your participation. Seems you all have different preferance for pod systems.
But there still be some of the brands coming out. Hope you can also enjoy our Vaporesso Zero, CLICK and also the PodStick.
Now congratulations to the lucky winners who will win the PodStick, kindly DM us your delivery information within 48 hours.
@MRHarris1 
@Rein95 

For those who didn't win, please be noted that the PodStick will be released to the market today and it might take time to get locally
So the early bird catches the worm. Pre-order on our official website and first 100 orders will get the chance to get some gifts
ALSO! *10 lucky dogs* can get the chance to *win a 26.99$ coupon *which means *a FREE PODSTCIK!*
Go check here for more information!

Congrats again and thank you for your support as always!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (20/9/19)

Congratulations @MRHarris1, @Rein95 and thank you for the competition @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rein95 (20/9/19)

Woww honestly it's my first to ever win something thankss soo much im going to give deff a masive shout out on all the Facebook groups as soon as i git it

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt (20/9/19)

NewCongratulations @MRHarris1, @Rein95 

Thanks for the competition @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Acidkill (20/9/19)

congrats @MRHarris1 and @Rein95..enjoy you lucky buggers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rein95 (20/9/19)

@Acidkill hehe thanks will let u know hows the pods

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (20/9/19)

Congratulations @MRHarris1, @Rein95

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (20/9/19)

Congrats and enjoy your prize @MRHarris1 and @Rein95!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (20/9/19)

Congrats and enjoy your prize @MRHarris1 and @Rein95!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA (20/9/19)

Vaporesso said:


> Hi SA fans,
> 
> Thanks so much for your participation. Seems you all have different preferance for pod systems.
> But there still be some of the brands coming out. Hope you can also enjoy our Vaporesso Zero, CLICK and also the PodStick.
> ...


Congrats guys, and I will check it out thanks I must say I am being slowly converted to a vaporesso fan, good job guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA (20/9/19)

Rein95 said:


> @Acidkill hehe thanks will let u know hows the pods


Lucky bliksem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (21/9/19)

Thank you all for the congratulations wishes. Only saw now the mention after @Rein95 PM'd me and had to investigate.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (22/9/19)

Congrats @MRHarris1 and @Rein95 !
Let us know how it goes with the pods and how you find them

Congrats @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rein95 (22/9/19)

@Silver i will deff do so eyy keep you up to date

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (24/9/19)

Congratulations and Well done to @MRHarris1, @Rein95


----------



## SparkySA (24/9/19)

@Vaporesso do you guys have a buildable tank and where can I get one.... I recently got one at vapecon that uses commercial coils but I'm looking for one with a build deck


----------



## SparkySA (24/9/19)

Sorry I just love the solid engineering of your products, the LUXE in my opinion is a great mod


----------



## MRHarris1 (2/11/19)

@Vaporesso 

I have PM'd you and still awaiting your reply as I have not received my prize as yet. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (2/11/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> @Vaporesso
> 
> I have PM'd you and still awaiting your reply as I have not received my prize as yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



Whew this is bad @MRHarris. Tagging @Silver who could perhaps help here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/19)

Hi @Vaporesso 

Please see above message from @MRHarris1 
He hasn’t received his prize

Reactions: Like 2


----------

